# Denton and Sasquatch Show #100



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

More outrage at the NRA after another school shooting, but no outrage over pharmaceutical companies? Climate Change and the energy crisis approaches it's 50th anniversary and still the same. A spy in the Trump camp but also one in the Sasquatch camp.

Denton and Sasquatch Show #100 ? Denton and Sasquatch


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasquatch you're not crazy. My computer and my tablet both spy on me, too. Usually it requires looking at something on Amazon or whatever, then ads will appear, sometimes even on PrepperForums! 

Good show, guys. Best comment: Denton's "Molon Lubee inna Gadda da Vida..." LOL.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Sasquatch you're not crazy. My computer and my tablet both spy on me, too. Usually it requires looking at something on Amazon or whatever, then ads will appear, sometimes even on PrepperForums!
> 
> Good show, guys. Best comment: Denton's "Molon Lubee inna Gadda da Vida..." LOL.


Thanks!

It's interesting how the mind works. While I tried in vain to get out, "molon labe," my brain pulled up the file on Inna Gadda Da Vida. It was supposed to be In the Garden of Eden, but Iron Butterfly members were no strangers to drugs and it came out a slur. I don't do drugs, but my verbal fumbling reminded me of Iron Butterfly.
Amazing, the amount of nonsense that can happen in my brain in a span of 1 1/2 seconds.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Fun fact: I worked for Makita power tools for a few years in my early 20's. One of our sales guys was the drummer for Iron Butterfly.


Denton said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's interesting how the mind works. While I tried in vain to get out, "molon labe," my brain pulled up the file on Inna Gadda Da Vida. It was supposed to be In the Garden of Eden, but Iron Butterfly members were no strangers to drugs and it came out a slur. I don't do drugs, but my verbal fumbling reminded me of Iron Butterfly.
> Amazing, the amount of nonsense that can happen in my brain in a span of 1 1/2 seconds.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Fun fact: I worked for Makita power tools for a few years in my early 20's. One of our sales guys was the drummer for Iron Butterfly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How was he, mentally?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> How was he, mentally?


Seemed okay.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

The GF and I noticed our phone’s microphones were spying on us seven or eight months ago. 

At first it seemed as coincidence. We would be sitting in the living room watching tv in the evening while conversing about our day. I would mention needing something for a project or wanting a new this or that. An hour or two later she would be scrolling through FB and come to an ad for the exact thing I needed for my project on sale at wherever. She’d hold the phone or iPad out for me to see, “oh look, your whatever it was is on sale at Lowe’s”. Hmmm what a coincidence... 

This happened several more times in the following weeks. That’s when I was convinced it was more than coincidence! We decided to test the phone by mentioning specific things in our conversation. “Honey, I really need a new pair of shoes”. “Yes sweetheart, you really do need a new pair of shoes”. You get the picture... then open FB and start scrolling through the news feed. Sure enough, ads for shoes start appearing. 

I was touch and go about using FB to begin with and this drove another nail in the coffin. I’ve since permanently deleted my FB account. Don’t miss anything about it!

Just the other day I was on my iPad searching for a product on Google via Safari. Later that day I opened amazon app on iPhone for the first time in a week or two. What do I see on the screen when the app opens? You guessed it, the very same product I searched for on google hours earlier on a different device!

I have searched for products on this forum using Tapatalk and then seen those products on my home page in the amazon app!

It creepy to say the least!! 

I’m getting ready to build a thick lead box just big enough to hold our laptops, iPads and phones...

Already use tape on the iPad and laptop cameras and often wonder who’s looking at me on the phone camera...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MikeTango said:


> The GF and I noticed our phone's microphones were spying on us seven or eight months ago.
> 
> At first it seemed as coincidence. We would be sitting in the living room watching tv in the evening while conversing about our day. I would mention needing something for a project or wanting a new this or that. An hour or two later she would be scrolling through FB and come to an ad for the exact thing I needed for my project on sale at wherever. She'd hold the phone or iPad out for me to see, "oh look, your whatever it was is on sale at Lowe's". Hmmm what a coincidence...
> 
> ...


Quite possible your phone is spying on you if you are just mentioning items and they appear. If you are googling items and then see them pop up in ads that's pretty standard. Sites used your cookies (searches) to specifically target ads to you. It's spelled out in the user agreements we all sign but never read.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I can be sitting in the den watching the tube. See a commercial that peaks my interest for one reason or another. Pick up the 'smart' phone and start the google-foo; one letter and it completes the entry for what I just watched (as a suggested item of course). and I don't have cable or satellite. Yeah, skanky Alexa snuck in the back door, without an invitation.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Congrats on a 100 shows that is a big accomplishment you guys should be proud.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Congrats on a 100 shows that is a big accomplishment you guys should be proud.


Thank you sir! Guess we should've made a bigger deal about it but Denton and I aren't that sentimental.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> Quite possible your phone is spying on you if you are just mentioning items and they appear. If you are googling items and then see them pop up in ads that's pretty standard. Sites used your cookies (searches) to specifically target ads to you. It's spelled out in the user agreements we all sign but never read.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This is a good read;

https://www.vice.com/en_au/article/wjbzzy/your-phone-is-listening-and-its-not-paranoia

"Peter went on to say that just because tech companies value our data, it doesn't keep it safe from governmental agencies. As most tech companies are based in the US, the NSA or perhaps the CIA can potentially have your information disclosed to them, whether it's legal in your home country or not.

So yes, our phones are listening to us and anything we say around our phones could potentially be used against us. But, according to Peter at least, it's not something most people should be scared of."

My lead box idea is sounding better by the minute!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

